

Show HN: Command line Time tracking built using Go - nexneo
https://github.com/nexneo/samay

======
nexneo
Over couple of weekends I created this nice little utility to log time.It uses
Dropbox to store data in flat files so that can be synced with multiple
computers.

Please check it out. If you end up using it, please give me feedback.

its on bitbucket too.

<https://bitbucket.org/nexneo/samay>

